# Reference Manual Tabs



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought it would be a good idea for all of us to put our minds together and share what we are tabbing in our reference manuals.

I'll start by showing what I've tabbed

For CERM:

16-6 Hydraulic Radius

17-7 Laminar and Turbulent Flows

16-3 Bernoulli's

16-11 Pipe wall Thickness

18-8 Hydraulic Horsepower Equations

17-17 Orifice Coefficients

35-7 Mass-Volume Relationships

36-7 Water Table/Soils

36-5 N-Factor Multipliers

36-8 Eccentric Loads

44-10 Bending stress in beams

44-13 Beam Deflection/Eccentric Loading

45-2 K-Values

47-19 Shear Coefficients

49-3 Cement Mixing

50-3 Reinforced Concrete Beam Design

50-24 Shear Caapcity

71-3 Uniform Acceleration Formulas

71-5 Particle Motion Table

71-6 Rotational Motion

72-6 Friction

72-12 Impulse-Momentum

72-15 Impacts

72-19 Superelevation

74-5 Braking &amp; Skidding Distance

75-6 Weight-Volume Relationships

75-8 Asphalt Mixing

76-5 Rigid Pavement k-values

78-2 Horizontal Curves

78-7 Superelevation Transition

78-10 Vertical Curves

85-11 CPM Schedule

86-7 Economic Tables

GOSWAMI ALL IN ONE (Work in Progress)

99 Properties of Reinforcement Bars

254 Weight Relationships

683 Horizontal Curves

691 Compound Curves

692 Vertical Curves

736 Vehicle Flow Rate

766 Adjustment Factors for Saturation


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 23, 2010)

GREEN BOOK (Work In Progress)

112 Breaking Distance

115 Stopping Sight Distance

139 Superelevation friction factor

272 Sight Distance Crest Vertical Curves

277 Sight Distance Sag Vertical Curves


----------



## crogmobulon (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice!

Thanks for sharing &amp; keep up the good work. :thankyou:


----------



## PEwidow (Dec 31, 2010)

My husband (passed C-WR/E with a 91) says he only tabbed big sections - like definitions and where the appendices and index began. He is of the theory that millions of tabs can not really be that useful.


----------

